# Crown molding



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys used a trim that came already coated with mud and you just mud the wall and ceiling and stick it on?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've used Decorawall moulds quite often. Good products.
http://www.decorawall.com/downloads/decoralite_products.pdf
Why, what's on your mind?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you mean a plaster crown molding that you use a mud like adhesive to stick it up? Most of our molding is the same as drywall (paper coated plaster) and the glue used is identical to hot mud but with adhesive already in it, probably 95% of my jobs use this type of molding, we've also got the fancy fiberous plaster type of molding but I rarely have to use it in my neck of the woods.
So if you have any questions the Aussies and the Kiwi's do a lot of it :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

And for the most part, they aren't coated with mud.
It's a foam core and they're coated with a lightweight polymer modified plaster.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a print that calls for a 2' radius where the floor meets the wall and same in the angles to the ceiling. Thinking the foam would be more sturdy at the floor. Could frame and rock. It actually calls for 1/4 inch moisture resistant bent on the framing. I have never seen 1/4" moisture resistant nor has my suppliers.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And for the most part, they aren't coated with mud.
> It's a foam core and they're coated with a lightweight polymer modified plaster.


Better yet.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I have a print that calls for a 2' radius where the floor meets the wall and same in the angles to the ceiling. Thinking the foam would be more sturdy at the floor. Could frame and rock. It actually calls for 1/4 inch moisture resistant bent on the framing. I have never seen 1/4" moisture resistant nor has my suppliers.


Im not really understanding...
they want mouldings against the floor?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

yes against the floor. 2' up and 2' out from the wall. So it makes a 2' radius. Weird. And they want the same in the angle from the floor to the ceiling. No square corners in the room.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay wait....you're saying ' not "
You realize that's 2 feet right!? They want a 2 ft moulding along the bottom of all their floors!? 2 feet wide and 2 feet high?!...
That's ridiculous?...
How high are these walls!? 45 feet?
I hope they're not 8ft walls...only 4ft will be showing after the mouldings go up..
I don't even know where to procure mouldings that big...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is a photo booth at a car dealership. Can't have any square corners. 
:blink: The room is 34' X 40' with 12' ceilings. Weird, I know.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> It is a photo booth at a car dealership. Can have any square corners.
> :blink: The room is 34' X 40' with 12' ceilings. Weird, I know.


Give me a sec! I'll look into this


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Butt the 5/8ths rock into the top and the floor butts into the bottom. 2' up and 2' out, radius. Huge!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like what they want is all the internal corners to be round including at the floor, I did a similar photo booth not long ago and all the corners were square, and where the photo shoots were they used a pull down screen that comes down and across the floor (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Sounds like what they want is all the internal corners to be round including at the floor, I did a similar photo booth not long ago and all the corners were square, and where the photo shoots were they used a pull down screen that comes down and across the floor (if you know what I mean).


You are exactly right.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

The only thing I could see working would be to make something yourself...
2' is a huge moulding..
But because it's so big you have the advantage of possibly making one yourself. I would suggest something along the lines of building one out of steel stud. Then maybe have like 2 steps and start your cove in the middle using 2 layers of 1/4" flex board.
Something like this.
Sorry about the diagram...My paint skills aren't what they used to be :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Sounds like what they want is all the internal corners to be round including at the floor, I did a similar photo booth not long ago and all the corners were square, and where the photo shoots were they used a pull down screen that comes down and across the floor (if you know what I mean).


Oh oh! So it doesn't have to be something fancy!?
Just a straight cove to not catch any shadows? Well that's even easier. 
Just bend your drywall bro. Figure out what your width has to be, because obviously you'll have to make your cuts bigger than 2 feet because when you bend it in the corner you will lose some distance.
But that shouldn't be too hard to figure out. I seriously doubt you'll be able to buy any pre-fabricated moulding that size. Your best bet would be to make it yourself and just bend the drywall into the corner, fasten it with some steel studds somehow to make it solid.

But that's pretty expensive though...
I don't know why they wouldn't just make it out of MDF or something..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh oh! So it doesn't have to be something fancy!?
> Just a straight cove to not catch any shadows? Well that's even easier.
> Just bend your drywall bro. Figure out what your width has to be, because obviously you'll have to make your cuts bigger than 2 feet because when you bend it in the corner you will lose some distance.
> But that shouldn't be too hard to figure out. I seriously doubt you'll be able to buy any pre-fabricated moulding that size. Your best bet would be to make it yourself and just bend the drywall into the corner, fasten it with some steel studds somehow to make it solid.
> ...


And the print calls for two layers of 1/4" moisture resistant. No such thing! I just thought bending the rock would be fine. Just was thinking something a little stronger along the floor.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> And the print calls for two layers of 1/4" moisture resistant. No such thing! I just thought bending the rock would be fine. Just was thinking something a little stronger along the floor.


Ya, I was just going to say 1/4" moisture resistant? lol. Goodluck with that!
Ya...I don't know what else you could do to make it stronger along the floor...they're asking that it's built out of drywall...how much "stronger" do they expect it to be...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The fear is someone stepping on it, I guess. :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> The fear is someone stepping on it, I guess. :blink:


Ya, exactly. But how solid to the expect a drywaller to make it?
The should finish it with something other than drywall if they're worried about strength.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think they just want purty. :yes: This dealership says they sell 70% of their vehicles over the internet. So they are spending a pile of money on a fancy photo booth.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I think they just want purty. :yes: This dealership says they sell 70% of their vehicles over the internet. So they are spending a pile of money on a fancy photo booth.


Well...charge them up the ass and do it all by hand!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gonna have to. The hardest part is where the wall angle meets the floor.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Gonna have to. The hardest part is where the wall angle meets the floor.


Oh ya eh....
I imaging their floor isn't drywall...lol
What type of flooring is it?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was thinking since the wall angle to the ceiling is the same radius, intersecting with the one that runs across the floor. Does that make any sense?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I was thinking since the wall angle to the ceiling is the same radius, intersecting with the one that runs across the floor. Does that make any sense?


Umm...you lost me..
Don't quite follow you there..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well you have the 2' radius running along the floor, then you have the one coming down the wall from the ceiling. That three way corner.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Well you have the 2' radius running along the floor, then you have the one coming down the wall from the ceiling. That three way corner.


oh!.....frig me...
I didn't even think of that...I didn't realize you had the uprights to do also...
Wow...that is going to be allot of work...
Ya...that's going to be tough man...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure easy for the architect to draw it. We just have to make it work in the field.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Sure easy for the architect to draw it. We just have to make it work in the field.


Ya exactly! I've heard that before!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I have a print that calls for a 2' radius where the floor meets the wall and same in the angles to the ceiling. Thinking the foam would be more sturdy at the floor. Could frame and rock. It actually calls for 1/4 inch moisture resistant bent on the framing. I have never seen 1/4" moisture resistant nor has my suppliers.


 Wonderboard


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

chris said:


> Wonderboard


Don't know what that is. I will have to check it out.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sub floor for tile and other floorings. I believe they do make a 1/4" sheet but not for sure. Its not sheetrock but is water resistant. I can see a stucco product working better than drywall ( the mud part)


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We have used 1/4" Luan subfloor plywood on many occasion. Using two layers for strength, over use the fasteners on the first layer into the framing then mostly glue the second layer on with high quality subfloor adhesive and way less fasteners. Now coat the exposed surface with plaster weld or T-Tex 847 web spray or 3m 90 web spray adhesive. Tape and coat the lower areas with some kind of hard coat plaster or whatever DWT pros recommend. 

Higher parts of room that people can't touch use 2 layers 1/4 high flex drywall.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

How would you transition the horizontal angle to the vertical angle? (that three point area)


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

chris said:


> sub floor for tile and other floorings. I believe they do make a 1/4" sheet but not for sure. Its not sheetrock but is water resistant. I can see a stucco product working better than drywall ( the mud part)


My thought was having the foam all the way back to the 90 degree angle and EIFS base coat on the surface would be a tough surface. Maybe a little harder to get smooth to be happy with, though.
I like what Trim-Tex is saying.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

F***ing architects.

Hasn't anyone heard of backdrop paper? You know, the stuff that comes in big wide rolls and you can throw it away and pull off some more if it gets dirty/torn/etc?

No, instead, lets build a $20,000 (drywall price) photo room that can't be used for anything else :laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This dealership says they sell 70% of their vehicles online. But still, save the profit, lower the price of the car and use a back drop. Like you say. It will be an expensive room for sure.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Im with Slim on this one!
This is what were starting to use in post production now as well.
9'ft wide by 36'ft long. Doesn't cast any shadows. $70!! Done!
http://www.henrys.com/12554-SS-SEAMLESS-PAPER-93-ARCTIC-WHITE107-X36.aspx








But other than that....
I think Joe's idea from Trim-Tex is your best bet so far.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I see three spots of mud on someones' jeans....:shifty:


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*radius*

i had to do this same thing for a news studio for the green screen when the radius hit the floor it was still a 1/2" high so i took the point on the floor where the furthest point met popped a chaulk line then ran hot mud on it the foam is really thin and sucked but it will blend with a little tlc


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I think I see three spots of mud on someones' jeans....:shifty:


Hahaha! It was a post production day. 2 other guys were working outside on a stucco, while we were filming toys inside.



bmedra9 said:


> i had to do this same thing for a news studio for the green screen when the radius hit the floor it was still a 1/2" high so i took the point on the floor where the furthest point met popped a chaulk line then ran hot mud on it the foam is really thin and sucked but it will blend with a little tlc


Nice! Sounds like good advice. That might work too.


----------

